# New Stuff! Blue Horse Series



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

now that I look at these photos, they are a bit out of focus. Sorry. I just took with a regular camera in natural lighting.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

i love these! These three are my fave! Great work I love the blue and the red together! Cant wait for you to do some more


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow theyre great! Far out I would KILL to have an artwork from you!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

AWESOMEEEEEE
Always love seeing your work!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> Wow theyre great! Far out I would KILL to have an artwork from you!


 
take it easy! I gotta do something about that, I guess.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Subbing! :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this effect, of the spray, is achieved by putting fairly wet paint on , and blowing with a sharp puff in the angle you want it to go. Gives a feeling of "action".


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

'Bloody ripper of a new technique", Tiny 

I adore these ones, I do love colour in art, so I am in love with these. I just love how loosely you work, there is no way I could do anything like these!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Gah! I love them! What kind of water colors do you use?


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Fabulous tiny! I love them. So much action in them. I liked the exact same ones as Evansk did. Awesome. I like working at that small a scale too.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ink said:


> Gah! I love them! What kind of water colors do you use?


 
I think just the typical ones you buy in tubes. Daniel Smith is the maker, I think. That is all Pthalo blue , my favorite color, except for the one French ultramarine. there's just something about the color blue . . .


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Love, love, love these!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks. I think they might make a nice series for gift cards, no? They are pretty small already. The photo makes them look like 9 by 11, but they about 5 by 7. Dont know what size that is in "A" sizes.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

these are great!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Dont have to Tiny hahah!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

-grabby hands-

ME?!

These are amazing... I must upload some of my latest art soon.. I know you'll all be impressed by my stick figures:lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks Duffy.  I want to see those stick figures.



Do you think these type horse drawings would sell?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I know I would.. they have an oriental feel to them, and people looking for modern artwork in this style... yes!


I will photo and upload at the weekend in 'natural light' AHA- not that it makes a difference :rofl:


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I really like these! They have such a sense of freedom. I love the blowing technique you did too. Did you come up with it or were you influenced by someone else?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Fantastic work!! The thing I love is the freedom of spirit in them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thankyou! It disquises the sloppiness of my hand and mind.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ElaineLighten said:


> I really like these! They have such a sense of freedom. *I love the blowing technique you did too. Did you come up with it or were you influenced by someone else?*





didn't you ever do "blow with straws" art in Kindergarten?


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> didn't you ever do "blow with straws" art in Kindergarten?


No  I made pictures of sheep with cotton wool though :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I love these, so loose and flowing, again they look like they should be on fabrics, can you imagine drapes with these on, stunning.

love this











and this


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks, Denny. It's not the first time someone said it would be good for a fabric print. I appreciate that you liked the "fat butt" one, 'cause it takes artistic sense to do so. Maybe us "big back" ladies appreciate the big butt horse. With "freckles".


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My mind just says, SPOTS, it's a fat butt appy, and I could see my fat but on board


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

AWESOME! AWESOME! And did I say AWESOME?????


----------



## Prussian Blue (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh these are so fantastic!!! Every one! And I LOVE the red dot!!!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I absolutely think they will sell! They are gorgeous! Love the blue ink, the color choice makes the work pop.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tiny, I love all your work to be honest, but I LOVE these!! I think it is because it reminds me of one I saw years ago.

And I finally found out who did it a few days ago.....
Sarah Lynn Richards - Open Edition Lithographs

Gorgeous work tiny!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, thank you. I think I shall sit down in a day or so and try some more. That person's link showed some really nice work!


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

I said it before, I'll say it again: YOU GOT IT GIRL!!! 

Your work shows you "Let it go!" Love the flare.
Wess


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wess, that it such a high compliment from an artist as skilled as you. Thanks. YOu made my day!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*more Blue horses.*

I saw this photo a long time back and loved the action.









so, I wanted to try and capture the feeling, and I am stuck on this Pthalo Blue color. Love it!









attempt #2


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh, by the way, if anyone wants them, I can make card sets of the blue horse series. I am having some printed now. They are 5 by 7 inch, but I might opt for the smaller ones. I don't know what I'd charge, but would see about interest, first.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow those are brilliant! I can't decide which I like more, one or two, I love them both!


----------



## WMgalleri (Mar 21, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE your style!!!
They are wonderful - see this is art!!!


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

LOVE it! I like no. 1 best. Looks more detailed than the second, but they are both great. Havent seen much from you lately tiny - where you been??


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> LOVE it! I like no. 1 best. Looks more detailed than the second, but they are both great. Havent seen much from you lately tiny - where you been??


 
I know. I have not been painting, like I should be. I am doing parenting stuff lately, with this kid or that. And gardening, and riding. But I do miss putting stuff up and joining in on the display that we artists do. It is so fun to put up new things, isn't it?


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Sure is! I'd better get uploading too. I had a low point but I'm working back upwards.


----------



## Shonee (Apr 4, 2012)

Lovely artwork!!


----------

